# DO NOT SELL YOUR CRYPTO THE BULL RUN IS NOT OVER



## Blackgymmax (May 23, 2021)

MARK MY WORDS WE WILL BE HITTING 100K THIS CYCLE










H O D L


----------



## turkproducer (May 23, 2021)

unironically if you sell now you are a fucking idiot and deserve to lose your money


----------



## Blackgymmax (May 23, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> unironically if you sell now you are a fucking idiot and deserve to lose your money


IMAGINE NOT PICKING UP 1.9K ETH AND $1 ADA


----------



## turkproducer (May 23, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> IMAGINE NOT PICKING UP 1.9K ETH AND $1 ADA


mirin dollar cost averaging. to the moon bro


----------



## lutte (May 23, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> unironically if you sell now you are a fucking idiot and deserve to lose your money


----------



## turkproducer (May 23, 2021)

lutte said:


>


i'm sorry you went all in and lost half ur net worth


----------



## lutte (May 23, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> i'm sorry you went all in and lost half ur net worth


At least I have a net worth


----------



## turkproducer (May 23, 2021)

lutte said:


> At least I have a net worth


indeed, anatolian farmers like me never earned any money

you are the only person in sweden who has a networth bro, mirin


----------



## lutte (May 23, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> indeed, anatolian farmers like me never earned any money
> 
> you are the only person in sweden who has a networth bro, mirin


average swede is deep af in debt


----------



## turkproducer (May 23, 2021)

lutte said:


> average swede is deep af in debt


all that tax used up to pay for abdul and fatima in the refugee camp smh


----------



## fvolkek (May 23, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> MARK MY WORDS WE WILL BE HITTING 100K THIS CYCLE
> 
> 
> View attachment 1147418
> ...


JFL @ people panic selling, this already happened like 20 times already since I got in years ago.


----------



## lutte (May 23, 2021)

fvolkek said:


> JFL @ people panic selling, this already happened like 20 times already since I got in years ago.


I'm panic holding


----------



## .👽. (May 23, 2021)

Should i buy something know? Am i missing out


----------



## lutte (May 23, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Should i buy something know? Am i missing out


Yes sir please do the needful buy link sir


----------



## fvolkek (May 23, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Should i buy something know? Am i missing out


It might fall even more, but buy now if you want to, in the long run it’d be worth it. The safe bets are BTC and ETH. Don’t buy random altcoins being shilled because most of them fail in the long run.

t. someone who‘s been moneymaxxing with crypto since 2017

edit: Don’t invest more than you can afford to lose, you might need to hold for months or even years.


----------



## .👽. (May 23, 2021)

fvolkek said:


> It might fall even more, but buy now if you want to, in the long run it’d be worth it. The safe bets are BTC and ETH. Don’t buy random altcoins being shilled because most of them fail in the long run.
> 
> t. someone who‘s been moneymaxxing with crypto since 2017
> 
> edit: Don’t invest more than you can afford to lose, you might need to hold for months or even years.


How much money did u make till 2017?


----------



## sytyl (May 23, 2021)

someone has to hold the bags I guess


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (May 23, 2021)

sytyl said:


> someone has to hold the bags I guess


----------



## fvolkek (May 23, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> How much money did u make till 2017?


$0. I just said I started in late 2017 (yeah I lost everything but held). In august 2018 I bought more and held until BTC hit 45k where I sold mostly everything. I just made a portfolio the other day when the sell-off started so I got back at it again.


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (May 23, 2021)

sytyl said:


> someone has to hold the bags I guess


It's over


----------



## volcelfatcel (May 23, 2021)

Be_ConfidentBro said:


> It's over


until ravi comes back.


----------



## StrangerDanger (May 23, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> until ravi comes back.


the one and only saviour


----------



## MarstonAlloy (May 23, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> until ravi comes back.


@Alexanderr


----------



## Lorsss (May 23, 2021)

_*buy
buy
buy
buy*_


----------



## lutte (May 23, 2021)

sytyl said:


> someone has to hold the bags I guess


----------



## NeoDandi (May 24, 2021)

I love dips so much let's keep buying )


----------



## BUY$DRUGS (May 24, 2021)

its over


----------



## Chinacurry (May 24, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> IMAGINE NOT PICKING UP 1.9K ETH AND $1 ADA


Can't bring myself to buy ADA cos I bought all mine at $0.2, even though I know topping it up makes sense lol


----------



## Chinacurry (May 24, 2021)

fvolkek said:


> It might fall even more, but buy now if you want to, in the long run it’d be worth it. The safe bets are BTC and ETH. Don’t buy random altcoins being shilled because most of them fail in the long run.
> 
> t. someone who‘s been moneymaxxing with crypto since 2017
> 
> edit: Don’t invest more than you can afford to lose, you might need to hold for months or even years.


Problem is BTC and Eth don't have much higher to go, beyond their may ATHs...


----------



## Pietrosiek (May 24, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> IMAGINE NOT PICKING UP 1.9K ETH AND $1 ADA


Fuck i missed that


----------



## coolguy1 (May 24, 2021)

top signal


----------



## Deleted member 5048 (May 24, 2021)

buy at 7-8k


----------



## Deleted member 10330 (May 24, 2021)

Keep buying the dip until it goes to 0.


----------



## karbo (May 24, 2021)

a 50+% percent drop from ATH have always marked the start of a bear market. support is non existent and we've broke key resistance levels that shows absolute uncertainty in terms of where the bottom is . you are delusional to think the dumpening is over and btc has stabilized at 35k per coin when you could buy a whole btc for 3k just 1 fucking year ago tbh jfl. but keep bagholding i guess




giga bullish chart


----------

